# Jessica Aguilar vs. Megumi Fujii confirmed for Bellator 69



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> A meeting between top-ranked fighters Megumi Fujii (25-1 MMA, 3-1 BFC) and Jessica Aguilar (13-4 MMA, 3-1 BFC) is now official.
> 
> Bellator officials today confirmed the 115-pound women's bout for the MTV2-televised main card of Bellator 59, which takes place May 18 at L'Auberge du Lac Casino Resort in Lake Charles, La. Prelims stream on Spike.com.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/28169/jessica-aguilar-vs-megumi-fujii-confirmed-for-bellator-69.mma


----------

